# Walleye fishing in the Grand River!



## reddog6996 (Feb 12, 2017)

Was wondering if anyone was having any luck walleye fishing at the Geneva low head resevior ?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't know where this is but did you know the Grand was once known as the "Sheauga" river. It is not only known for outstanding steelhead fishing but also for muskellunge!! I've heard for many years there is a 'minor' resident walleye spawning run in the Grand but have not experienced it myself.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

You ask in the steelhead threads who has caught them while steelhead fishing. I know they run there but I am not sure how many or what kind of success rates. I also know the small mouth guys pull them in the chagrin in the spring, good luck I hope you find yourself a honey hole!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

reddog6996 said:


> Was wondering if anyone was having any luck walleye fishing at the Geneva low head resevior ?



Your thread starts with the grand river, then about Geneva low head reservoir? What and where is this located? Never heard of that term. The grand gets a small run of walleye in the spring, saw a nice one caught down in painsville by the golf course.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

snag said:


> Your thread starts with the grand river, then about Geneva low head reservoir? What and where is this located? Never heard of that term. The grand gets a small run of walleye in the spring, saw a nice one caught down in painsville by the golf course.


I would assume they are talking about the river above the harpersfield dam. there are residents above and below the damn. as for the lake walleye that run they will run to the painseville dam at rec park. we get a nice run but conditions usually suck. they are there and they can be caught. do we get Maumee and Sandusky numbers? noooooo. want to stay local and not combat fish? hit the grand.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I caught a keeper in Grand on jig and maggot by rt 20 bridge about 10 yrs ago. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

two keeper walleye were caught in the grand upriver between uniroyal and rec park today.


----------

